# Perfect Camoflauge



## Arrow Flinger (Nov 22, 2004)




----------



## HT2 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Flinger....*

What the heck is that thang??????????? :  :


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 22, 2004)

atsa froug.....boy

Jim


----------



## rip18 (Nov 22, 2004)

Even more specifically - a gray treefrog!


----------



## Bow Only (Nov 22, 2004)

If he is on the trunk of an oak tree, that has got to be the biggest frog in the world.


----------

